
MacOS APFS filesystem performing much better than the dated HFS+ - mappu
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=macOS-APFS-HFS-Benchmarks
======
FBISurveillance
Note that those benchmarks are very likely based on unencrypted APFS.

APFS volumes do not use CoreStorage and use filesystem-level encryption
instead: you'll notice that because it does not require reboot to turn on
encryption anymore.

Since many of us use Full Disk Encryption I'd prefer seeing encrypted FS
benchmarks. As per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15333036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15333036)
it doesn't look so promising:

    
    
      Speed in MB/s
                 HFS+     HFS+ Encrypted  APFS     APFS Encrypted
      1M WRITE   1375     1373            1372     933
      1M READ    2446     2340            2162     1304
      4K WRITE   852      797             502      378
      4K READ    2106     1486            2156     1001

~~~
jhack
The benchmarks in the article are from the final release. The benchmarks
you're quoting are from July.

